# Netflix of Lovefilm



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Netflix or Lovefilm*

Thinking of going for one of the 2 what is the better one to go for both do the trial month


----------



## MattJ10 (Oct 18, 2012)

Netflix if you have Apple TV or if you are going to play it through a gaming console as you can change the DNS settings so you get the American Netflix


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

I've done the trial on both and would probably say Lovefilm edges it for the frequency of updates. Netflix has a less cluttered layout than Lovefilm and has a pretty good self rating system that suggests movies you might want to watch. No harm in doing the trial of both really.

If you do the Lovefilm trial you'll get a £15 amazon voucher if you stick with the service for another month. They also sent me out a 3 month for the price of 1 voucher recently to entice me back 

Netflix are doing up to £20 cashback through Quidco as well. http://www.quidco.com/netflix/


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

MattJ10 said:


> Netflix if you have Apple TV or if you are going to play it through a gaming console as you can change the DNS settings so you get the American Netflix


Ooh I've got Netflix through Apple TV how do you do that then? And is it worth it ?
Been really impressed with Netflix so far, never had any glitches in playback and I've only got 4.5mb download


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3741732&postcount=16


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

GolfFanBoy said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3741732&postcount=16


I'll check if I'm still using those addresses tonight as I've been having a few issues with the ones I'm using ATM. On the Wii I get a message saying something like Netflix isn't available in my country when trying to play the film. Opening Netflix and browsing the US version is fine. I just click ok on the error message and press play again, which then works. I'm not sure if this is an issue with the DNS settings or Netflix themselves though.


----------



## MattJ10 (Oct 18, 2012)

Saves me having to type it all out 

Change the DNS settings. You can either pay a few pounds a month to use one that isn't locked or there are free ones available, which I use. But if/when they get locked or taken down you have to change the settings.

I used to use the tunlr settings but they've dropped support for Netflix, although you can use the guides for changing the DNS settings - http://tunlr.net/get-started/

I think I am currently using these DNS settings:

Primary: 190.14.36.90

Secondary: 109.123.111.24

To get back to the UK Netflix just change back to auto DNS settings and back to manual for the US Netflix, it's that easy.

On Windows/OS X you need to restart the computer each time you change the DNS settings I think. I'm not too sure as I've only used the US Netflix on the Wii and Xbox, which doesn't need restarting

HTH :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Those addresses above may work but I've just checked and I'm currently using these:

Primary: 176.058.107.053
Secondary: 158.255.215.175

On the Wii I get errors like can't connect but if you retry it should all work fine. I don't have xbox gold anymore so can't check on there. I'll check they work on the computer over the weekend.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Just signed to Netflix watched series 1 Spooks, will Netflix likely to have slowed the PC down seems to be running slower


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

You watch through the browser so nothing to install for it. Is it only slow when watching something?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

TopCashBack do a better free trial deal.

£12.12 to take the 30 day trial for netflix. http://www.topcashback.co.uk/netflix/
£15.15 to do the 30 day trial for lovefilm. http://www.topcashback.co.uk/lovefilm/


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

TopCashBack do a good free trial deal.

£12.12 to take the 30 day trial for netflix. http://www.topcashback.co.uk/netflix/ admittedly, the Quidco ones is better if you go on to take out a subscription to netflix.

£15.15 to do the 30 day trial for lovefilm. http://www.topcashback.co.uk/lovefilm/


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Pezza4u said:


> You watch through the browser so nothing to install for it. Is it only slow when watching something?


Just seemed odd after watching a few things fr a few hours the PC was slow but all ok now


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

KnowHow Movies??


----------

